# "Spray" from sponge filter



## sh55 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have an ADA Mini-M shrimp tank with a large aquarium technologies sponge filter.

My issue is that the filter is tall and the air bubbles are bursting with enough force to spray a little water over the tanks walls, and onto my wood stand.

I'm already using an air diffuser extending down into the filter (using a section of air line tubing) but I can't seem to figure out a good way to either block or reduce the bubbles.

Any help is appreciated, pictures below for reference.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Not sure what an air diffuser is... I can think of 2 things you could try. Get an air valve like one of these: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3669+8046+3690&pcatid=3690

I have one that came with my air pump and you put the valve in line with the air line tubing, then adjust the air flow with the dial. Or you could just clamp the air line with something. It doesn't seem like an elegant solution though.

Second, do you have an air stone inside your sponge filter? The air stone will make the bubbles a lot smaller and likely cause them to have less force when they hit the surface of the water.


----------



## sh55 (Nov 1, 2010)

Air diffuser = Air Stone, so yea tried that 

I have a valve on my air pump right now, but I can't restrict the air enough to stop the splashing.


----------



## sh55 (Nov 1, 2010)

Managed to find a solution,

I cut the bubble chimney down much shorter so it would just peak out of the water about a half inch. This completely reduced the "bubble burst spray" in case someone else has a similar experience.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder why the valve didn't work - all the valves I've used will cut the air supply off completely.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

The problem with that solution is that it may cause other problems. Cutting the stack shorter will reduce the amount of water pulled through the sponge and that reduces the filtering. Enough to cause a problem is unknown?? 

I would have suggested a shield fixed to the top to catch the spray before it goes out on the table.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

floating plants might make a good shield.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

a piece of plexi glass cut to fit. make a hole for the airline tubing .


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

If one valve doesn't restrict flow enough, add another. Alternative, use a less powerful air pump.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

The bubbles flowing through are what carries the water. Restricting the bubbles will restrict the water flow and filtering. Many will want to keep the filtering as high as it is designed.


----------



## KING JAMES (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't turn down the flow of the pump. The flow is what makes the pump work. Take a triangle piece of acrylic and drill a hole in the middle (for the airline to run through) this will keep all spray in the tank and still provide a clean look for the tank.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, floating acrylic or floating piece of thin coarse foam, run airline through middle. That should help.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

How about a new sponge filter......one that fits the tank?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

consider adding a finer airstone for smaller bubbles?


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

move the filter away from the edge so the spray doesnt go over the edge. Having the stack above water level greatly reduces flow through the sponge.


----------

